# BVI Yacht Charters, Tortola



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Would appreciate hearing from anyone who has chartered with this company in Tortola. Much obliged.


----------



## WindEnsemble (Dec 23, 2008)

*BVI Yacht Charters*

Chartered with them June 06. Overall good experience. Had a couple of minor problems with the boat, but they were fixed in short order. They are a very helpful and personable bunch. I recommend them.


----------



## Jhildy (Jan 2, 2009)

I think they rent older Moorings/Sunsail boats that came out of their programs, so you won't get the newer boats, but you will save money. Check out Conch Charters, they would be good competition; I used them successfully last summer.


----------



## PierreMundo (Nov 29, 2007)

Although the OP is already 2 month old I react.

Please Jhildy don't think! They have boats of all ages, and a lot of new ones. I chartered 4 times over the last 10 years with BVI Yacht Charters and never had a problem. Last 3 charters were with a new (first charter) and a nearly new Beneteau (a few months old / 1 year old) . You can check their website and make a choice of the boat you like. So you know the brand, name and year when you arrive. Good value, boats and staff. My next charter is with them again.


----------

